# 03 Maxima Cold start problem???



## PhatMaxx (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey im new to this forum, i jus recently purchased a 03 maxima and ive had it for 6 months. The first 2 months i got it it was about -30to -40 i live in winnipeg and its damn cold. The car starts fine when i get in the morning but if i drive it for an hour and park it, then go to start it again, nothing happens, no clicking, no engine turn over. I get power like interior lights and stereo, but no start...Does anyone know whats this problem is i need to kno soon because Winter is comming.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Check your starter.


----------



## benjie (Mar 5, 2008)

this happened to my car last december. I live i quebec. what i did is . I purchased a solenoid to startn the starter motor. this is attached to the starter body itself and this is where your negative and positive cable is attached. I hope tis will help you. bye...


----------

